# R5 / .C3 File question



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I've been trying out the R5 in a variety of conditions. I have a Prograde 128GB CFExpress that is "full" after 62 exposures, all RAW which seems like too much use of the card for that few exposures. The card has 62 RAW files in the DCIM folder, each about 55-59MB but has 115GB of cpbf************ files in the card's numbered folder. I don't recall this kind of usage in my old DSLR CF card storage and would have thought I'd get more still images on this CFExpress card. I can't find any info on what these files represent and they are not needed or copied when I upload the images to my PC for storage and processing. 

Maybe this is something I should already know but what are these files, why are they recorded, and why do they use more space than the images, themselves?

These forums have always been a great place for information and help. Thanks in advance.

JPAZ


----------



## Joules (Jan 24, 2021)

Is it a new card? Did you try formatting it in camera already? Can you put more data on it when you use your PC to do it?

A storage not nearly living up to it's rated capacity can be easily explained by some weird formatting / partitioning or simply straight up fake hardware. Making storage devices that report more capacity than they physically have is a thing amongst counterfeit SD cards. Depending on where and when you bought said card, this may also apply.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2021)

Thx @Joules.

The card had been formatted in camera and, in fact, had been used and re-formatted once before. After this formating, it was used 1/17, 1/23 and 1/24. I did take the card out, copy the RAW files from 1/17 to my PC, then put card back in the camera without any format. The only other variable was that on 1/17, I used an RF 24-105 and on 1/23-24, I used an EF 100-400 with a 1.4x and an EF-RF adapter, but I don't see how the lens choice could matter.

One other thought I had. When copying files in 1/17 from the card to the PC, then "ejecting" the card from the reader (first ejected media through WIN 10), could these files have somehow been added? I don't think so because the added cppf************* folders are all timed and dated to correspond to the RAW files in the DCIM folder. 

I really thought I'd get a lot more images recoded to a 128GB card than I did.


----------



## Joules (Jan 24, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Thx @Joules.
> 
> The card had been formatted in camera and, in fact, had been used and re-formatted once before. After this formating, it was used 1/17, 1/23 and 1/24. I did take the card out, copy the RAW files from 1/17 to my PC, then put card back in the camera without any format. The only other variable was that on 1/17, I used an RF 24-105 and on 1/23-24, I used an EF 100-400 with a 1.4x and an EF-RF adapter, but I don't see how the lens choice could matter.
> 
> ...


So I take it that it is a new card and you have not manually filled it up with data yet? Just to confirm that the card is not counterfeit and actually can hold the claimed amount of data, this would be usefull to try.

But as you seem to describe some files being present that fill up the card, I would also ask if you have different cards you can try in your R5 to either replicate the issue or confirm that only the one card is affected. Can you maybe share a screenshot of these odd files on the card, just as an indicator of what exactly you are seeing? And an example of their properties dialogue? It sounds really odd and is certainly not normal if these are filling up the card.

If you say you formatted the card in camera, and afterwards it showed to be full in camera bdespite only 62 images being taken, that would suggest that these spam files are not placed there by your PC.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 24, 2021)

I would take the card out of the camera, perform a low level format in the computer and check the size, then format in the R5 and see how many shots you can take. You should have room for 2000-2500 images on a 128GB card if you are shooting RAW and not using the 1.6X mode. Just curious when you formatted in the camera, what did the EVF say for shots remaining on the card?


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 24, 2021)

I have exactly the same brand and capacity CFexpress card and can fill it with about 2,000 or more full RAW and jpeg pictures. If the Low level formatting in camera does not resolve the problem, it is definitely defective.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. I am attaching a few screenshots. snip1 is a view of the card properties per Win10 and the cpbf folders. Snip2 is what is typically in one of these cpbf folders. Snip3 is part of what is in the DCIM folder. This card was used and formatted before this time and did not seem to have this problem. I will format in my computer, then format in camera and try it again to see if the issue recurs. I've got my second CFExpress card in the camera now. Of course, it is a rainy, crummy day and a week of work is coming up, but I'll see if: a) Reformatting this card changes how it functions and b) If the second card acts differently. 

Any of you have these cpbf folders on your cards?

Thanks. 

JPAQZ


----------



## ERHP (Jan 24, 2021)

Just curious but do you use 'CrashPlan'? That's what searches seem to indicate makes cpbfXXXXXX folders.


----------



## zim (Jan 24, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Just curious but do you use 'CrashPlan'? That's what searches seem to indicate makes cpbfXXXXXX folders.


+1 good shout








Random directory on SD card taking up 6gb of space. 'cpbdf' file Not sure what it is.


My phone just warned me about not having enough space. I store all my media on an external card so I was confused. I mounted the phone and began to go over each directory. I found the attached one which I have no idea what it is. It is using 6 gb...




forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Just curious but do you use 'CrashPlan'? That's what searches seem to indicate makes cpbfXXXXXX folders.



Wow. Yes I do. That is very interesting. When I was searching for answers, Crashplan came up but it just looked like the search weirdness that we sometines find returned. Was not thinking about this at the time.

Why that would generate these files is beyond me but perhaps this occurred during one of the uploads? Seems to me that I use G: for an external drive and now it looks like the PC is using G: for the CFExpress card. That might be it. Gives me something to look into. Maybe I am a victim of too many drives and too many USBs.

I will, when I get a chance, look at drive letter assignments (brings me back to my old DOS days  ) and see if I can permanently assign a different letter. 

I really appreciate all this input. Wonder if anyone else is or has experienced this.


----------



## zim (Jan 24, 2021)

The reason I was interested in ERHPs reply was that I've used Crashplan for years and never experienced these files so I was curious. However I don't just let it loose on everything. The poster in the link said _"so maybe my drive letters of my external drives changed and when I plugged my phone in it start backing up to it."_
Because I also backup external drives I have those devices on fixed drive letters so a usb for example will never get picked up by CP


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 25, 2021)

Bingo!

Crashplan got busy backing up to my G: drive every time I plugged in the card reader, which assigned the CFExpress as a G: . This is a "legacy" from the occasional (I am OCD about my data) backups I do to an external HDD in addition to my cloud backups (let's not even talk about my NAS). By reassigning the letter to R:, I think it is solved. This has been occurring for a while but I never noticed because I rarely put a card back into the camera without then reformatting it immediately. 

So, I feel a little silly for not realizing this but am indebted to all for helping me work it through. 

Thanks!!!
JPAZ


----------

